# B11 performance model?



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Hi all,

I am familiar with the performance or at least the "sporty" models of the B210[GX's], B12 [Twin Cam Super Saloons], B13 [GTS's], etc, but I can't think of a B11 variant with a sport or performance package. Am I having amnesia or maybe there never was one? It can be from any market around the world. 

Was there ever a "hot" B11 from the factory?


----------



## leadpaw (Mar 4, 2008)

i believe there were a few.
i have an original 85 brochure for the U.S b11 and it only shows the SE and XE models as the more sporty models. I also found these pics on another forum.
they were called the 1500GX-R 
















and the Leprix

















both seemed to have the E15ET engine.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

That's awesome leadpaw, thank very much for bringing those to our attention. Very cool stuff indeed. I almost forgot about the B11 hatchback coupes. 

Were they Japan market only?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

leadpaw said:


> I also found these pics on another forum.
> they were called the 1500GX-R


Where did you find those pics please? I googled and yahood the search term 1500 GX-R and couldn't find it.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## leadpaw (Mar 4, 2008)

blownb310 said:


> Where did you find those pics please? I googled and yahood the search term 1500 GX-R and couldn't find it.
> 
> Thanks, Mike



someone posted them in this forum a loooong time ago, and i saved em from that thread. i tried searching for it but couldnt find it. The thread was titled 
"B11 ORIGINAL VERSION MUSEUM" or something close to that.
Nismoclub :: View Forum - Sunny B11


----------



## leadpaw (Mar 4, 2008)

Nevermind found it  

Nismoclub :: View topic - B11 ORIGINAL VERSION - MUSEUM


----------



## bluespeed (Jan 1, 2008)

i have an original turbo Leprix b11 sunny.......i'm doing an AFM relocation with a T25g upgrade.......

i'll post pics in the near future


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

bluespeed said:


> i have an original turbo Leprix b11 sunny.......i'm doing an AFM relocation with a T25g upgrade.......
> 
> i'll post pics in the near future


Outstanding! Welcome to the forums bluespeed. 

Please let us know when you've got it completed. We'd love to see the pictures.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I just found these pictures of a B11 Sunny Leprix sedan. I didn't know they came in sedans too. Nice!



















I found these and pics of all B series models *HERE*.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Found another. Check out the red turbo B11 hatchback out in *THIS* thread.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Funny... on your first link blown, my car is the maroon B12! Back when it had good paint...


----------



## bluespeed (Jan 1, 2008)

ok guys...a quick update....

I did a full engine rebuild on my E15ET motor with a T25g upgrade & afm relocation....as i was about install it into the car, a buddy who bought my last b11 from me, begged me to sell him......and he paid my asking price....

it the second time he has done this sort of thing to me.... buy something from me before i even get a chance to have fun with it.........

i was suppose to put up some pics of the finished product...all i have now is a b11 leprix sunny without an e15et.....sorry guys

i am going to install a NA E15 motor for now......

future plans: I will like to install a GA16 "VTC" in it.....


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

bluespeed said:


> ok guys...a quick update....
> 
> I did a full engine rebuild on my E15ET motor with a T25g upgrade & afm relocation....as i was about install it into the car, a buddy who bought my last b11 from me, begged me to sell him......and he paid my asking price....
> 
> ...


bluespeed, your project sounds great. Please post the pics of the car and the engine anyway. Where are you from?


----------



## bluespeed (Jan 1, 2008)

blownb310 said:


> bluespeed, your project sounds great. Please post the pics of the car and the engine anyway. Where are you from?


I don't have the engine anymore....the guy took it before i even got to take a pic of it....

but what I can do for you guys is, take some pics when he has it fully installed and running in his B11....

I'm putting a stock E15 NA engine for now.....but as i said, I intend to put a GA16DE(VTC) with LSD box in to my in the near future....I've started to put thing in motion to do this future transplant....

I'm from Trinidad & Tobago........


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

bluespeed said:


> I don't have the engine anymore....the guy took it before i even got to take a pic of it....
> 
> but what I can do for you guys is, take some pics when he has it fully installed and running in his B11....
> 
> ...


Thanks, looking forward to the follow up whenever the time comes!


----------

